# Need a fluent french speaker to translate these to english



## Penguino138 (Dec 4, 2011)

I made some emotional songs a while ago after 2 girls broke up with me. Please translate line by line to english

Song 1:


ok je vous ai demandé à la danse et vous dit oui
mais vous avez eu un petit ami dans le même temps
ce plan pur l'amour est trop beau pour etre vrai
est-ce un piège? Il vaut mieux ne pas être parce que j'adore vous

la fille sans nom
je serai toujours à ses côtés
la fille sans nom
est-ce que mon attente, enfin payer

elle parle un peu espagnol alors je suppose que je peux dire:
Yo siempre estaré ahi
Qu'est-ce? Pas de contact avel les yeux? Je peux fair face à cette
Baise cela, je ne peux pas rester loin de vous

la fille sans nom
je serai toujours à ses côtés
la fille sans nom
est-ce que mon attente, enfin payer

la fille sans nom
je serai toujours à ses côtés
la fille sans nom
est-ce que mon attente, enfin payer

Bonne nuit mon amour, tu seras pardonné
pour toutes les choses cruelles que vous avez fait à mon cœur
je vais attendre que le jour où vous dump baiseur vous appelez un copain
et quand ce jour viendra, nous allons vivre heureux à jamais 

la fille sans nom
je serai toujours à ses côtés
la fille sans nom
est-ce que mon attente, enfin payer


Song 2:

Je suis perdu
et maintenant, je n'aime pas vous!
Mais Je suis capable de vous pardonner
Parce que vous étiez le meilleur

Tout a commencé il ya un mois
Je vous ai aimé, et tu m'as aimé
Nous sommes allés à la danse
Et partagé notre premier baiser

Je pensais que nous allions forte
Puis vous êtes allé en vacances
Vous ne voudriez pas répondre au téléphone
J'étais tellement préoccupé

Vous, surréagi
Vous pourriez avoir été la mienne
Vous, surréagi
Maintenant, je suis allé à travers deux

Chaque fois que je te vois
Je ne peux pas en croire mes yeux
Ta beauté augmente tous les jours
Et vous savez je ne peux pas le supporter

Vous m'avez donné ce que je ne pourrais pas vous donner
Les dons ont été formidables
Mais maintenant je dois me rappeler
Que je suis si triste

Vous, surréagi
Vous pourriez avoir été la mienne
Vous, surréagi
Maintenant, je suis allé à travers deux

J'ai me suis forcé à aller de l'avant
Essayer de trouver ce nouvel amour
Il semble y avoir aucun choix
Parce que vous êtes toujours dans mon esprit

Cette chanson est pour vous
Elle représente une chose
La détresse émotionnelle que tu m'as quitté
Je ne vous oublierai jamais

Vous, surréagi
Vous pourriez avoir été la mienne
Vous, surréagi
Maintenant, je suis allé à travers deux

(music outro)

Tu vas me manquer

(fades out)

I just want to ensure google translate didn't do them wrong. Thanks!


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 4, 2011)

Lol ensuring Google translate did it right.
You're not going to learn anything doing your homework like that. 
Anyway ok should be d'accord.
I'm not fluent, but from what I understood it was pretty good for a translator. Your teacher will know, not because it's bad, but there's a fair bit of vocabulary there that you wouldn't learn in your early years in French. Don't be stupid, do the work yourself.

I'll let someone else more qualified help you with the rest.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Dec 4, 2011)

Haha i didn't know this wass a French forum, like where did this come from anyway? lol


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 4, 2011)

Wait a second.
You translated these from English to French. So you want us to translate it from French to English?
Sounds like you are wanting us to do homework for you.


----------



## drewsopchak (Dec 4, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Wait a second.
> You translated these from English to French. So you want us to translate it from French to English?
> Sounds like you are wanting us to do homework for you.


 Agreed!


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 4, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> *Want* a fluent French speaker to translate these into English


Fixed.
If this is for school, you're better off just doing the best you can and then learning from your mistakes.
If you get someone to do it all for you, you won't get anything out of it, and it'll be evident when you have to do things on your own without help.


----------



## Penguino138 (Dec 4, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Lol ensuring Google translate did it right.
> You're not going to learn anything doing your homework like that.
> Anyway ok should be d'accord.
> I'm not fluent, but from what I understood it was pretty good for a translator. Your teacher will know, not because it's bad, but there's a fair bit of vocabulary there that you wouldn't learn in your early years in French. Don't be stupid, do the work yourself.
> ...


 
NOO! This is not French homework! Why would my teacher let me cuss? haha! I literally made these, because I had 2 really bad breakups with girls, and I didn't want them to be able to understand it. (In fact I should probably change my avatar...)

BTW Tim, how do you know French if you're in Australia? I don't mean to say Australians shouldn't know french, but it's not very relevant to know there. Is it?


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 4, 2011)

I understand now.

Basically what you *want* is a fluent French speaker to translate these back to English so you can see the mistakes there may be. Correct?


----------



## Penguino138 (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> I understand now.
> 
> Basically what you *want* is a fluent French speaker to translate these back to English so you can see the mistakes there may be. Correct?


Yes, for example, je serai toujours à ses côtés. Google translates that to be a guy... But i need it to mean girl...


----------



## asportking (Dec 4, 2011)

Wait, if you wrote these two French songs, why do you need a translator? I mean, if you wrote the songs, then you must know French, so you'd know you to translate them back. Or do you mean you're asking a French speaker to check if there's any grammatical errors?


----------



## Bryan (Dec 4, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> I literally made these, because I had 2 really bad breakups with girls, and I didn't want them to be able to understand it.



Security through obscurity!

So are you some sort of musician that's going to all of the sudden put out a French song?


----------



## Penguino138 (Dec 4, 2011)

asportking said:


> Wait, if you wrote these two French songs, why do you need a translator? I mean, if you wrote the songs, then you must know French, so you'd know you to translate them back. Or do you mean you're asking a French speaker to check if there's any grammatical errors?


Well, I'm not very fluent in french. Ive noticed that google translate doesn't translate back the same thing all the time. I used it to write most of the song, translated from english. So partially, yes.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 4, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> NOO! This is not French homework! Why would my teacher let me cuss? haha! I literally made these, because I had 2 really bad breakups with girls, and I didn't want them to be able to understand it. (In fact I should probably change my avatar...)
> 
> BTW Tim, how do you know French if you're in Australia? I don't mean to say Australians shouldn't know french, but it's not very relevant to know there. Is it?


 
If you don't want them to know, don't write it. However the chances of them stumbling across this forum, this thread, AND your account is so low that I don't believe you would be stupid enough to believe that they would. So I suspect it's a cover up, because you ARE doing your homework. And even so they still wouldn't piece it together.

I'm tempted to insult you in French for going out with two girls at once, but I don't know the word I'm after and I doubt it's in the dicionary.

I've been learning French for 3 years in school. Mind I ask you the same question of relevance? My teacher doesn't mind if we say inappropriate expressions, because it still teaches us correct grammar, and sentence structure. A kid in my class put jacking off as a hobby, that's fine here.

Edit: Wait you're concerned they would stumble upon this, so you translated it to French, yet you're planning for it to be posted again in English anyway?


----------



## Penguino138 (Dec 4, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> If you don't want them to know, don't write it. However the chances of them stumbling across this forum, this thread, AND your account is so low that I don't believe you would be stupid enough to believe that they would, so I suspect it's a cover up, because you ARE doing your homework.
> 
> I'm tempted to insult you in French for going out with two girls at once, but I don't know the word I'm after and I doubt it's in the dicionary.
> 
> ...


*facepalm............ I wasn't going out with two girls at once... I guess I said that wrong. I made one of those about a month ago, found it, and made another one. What do you want me to do to prove to you this isn't homework?


----------



## zmikecuber (Dec 4, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I'm tempted to insult you in French for going out with two girls at once, but I don't know the word I'm after and I doubt it's in the dicionary.



hahaha! xD

I dont understand... if you wrote it from english to french, why cant you just translate it back?

sorry though, I cant help you... potui adjuvare te si erat lingua latina.


----------



## Penguino138 (Dec 4, 2011)

zmikecuber said:


> hahaha! xD
> 
> I dont understand... if you wrote it from english to french, why cant you just translate it back?
> 
> sorry though, I cant help you... potui adjuvare te si erat lingua latina.


 
I GOOGLE TRANSLATED IT from english to French, and google doesn't always translate from one way to the other correctly.


----------



## zmikecuber (Dec 4, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> I GOOGLE TRANSLATED IT from english to French, and google doesn't always translate from one way to the other correctly.


 
oh ok that explains it. sorry. heh heh

yeah google translate isnt the best for english to other language.... Ive noticed its "translations" for latin are pitiful.


----------



## Penguino138 (Dec 4, 2011)

zmikecuber said:


> oh ok that explains it. sorry. heh heh
> 
> yeah google translate isnt the best for english to other language.... Ive noticed its "translations" for latin are pitiful.


 
Try telling that to everyone else... They think I'm cheating on my homework.... My french class is so easy. We learn one set of new things every month....


----------



## zmikecuber (Dec 4, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> Try telling that to everyone else... They think I'm cheating on my homework.... My french class is so easy. We learn one set of new things every month....


 
hahaha I noticed that.  how long you been doing french for? Ive been doing latin since I was 8.... translating De Bello Gallico by Caesar right now... thats gonna take a long time. ;P

French is awesome though... very beautiful sounding.


----------



## Penguino138 (Dec 4, 2011)

zmikecuber said:


> hahaha I noticed that.  how long you been doing french for? Ive been doing latin since I was 8.... translating De Bello Gallico by Caesar right now... thats gonna take a long time. ;P
> 
> French is awesome though... very beautiful sounding.


Ive been in french for almost 2 years now


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 4, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> Ive been in french for almost 2 years now


 
So you're in French, but have to use Google Translate. Seems legit.


----------



## Penguino138 (Dec 4, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> So you're in French, but have to use Google Translate. Seems legit.


 
Our French program doesn't excel very fast..... Mais, je suis tres inteligent. Dans ma classe, il y a beaucoup de etudiantes stupides.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 4, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> Mais, je suis tres inteligent. Dans ma classe, il y a beaucoup de etudiantes stupides.


 
Then learn out side of school. You're obviously not intelligent, or you could've worked that out for yourself.


----------



## Penguino138 (Dec 4, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Then learn out side of school. You're obviously not intelligent, or you could've worked that out for yourself.


Ermm... There's a lot of past tense stuff in there, that would take me forever to learn. And I have no patience. Along with what you said, I'm tempted to cuss you out in French.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 4, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> So you're in French, but have to use Google Translate. Seems legit.


 
Taking a language for two years doesn't make you fluent.....


So, you wrote a song in english, googled it to french, and want it back in english to find mistakes, amirite?

Ok, but why is it in french again?? What's the point of trying to express yourself in song if nobody around you can understand?


----------



## Penguino138 (Dec 4, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Taking a language for two years doesn't make you fluent.....
> 
> 
> So, you wrote a song in english, googled it to french, and want it back in english to find mistakes, amirite?
> ...


 
Yes you are right. And to be homest, i wrote it in french because i enjoy it more than english, it sounds cool, and i love french music.


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm pretty sure he's not doing homework, because sorry I must tell it's not good french at all.^^
But I'm not able to really write in english, so I can't translate. (but I can correct a few sentences in french if you needs).


----------



## Micael (Dec 4, 2011)

Most sentences need corrections that you probably won't be able to correct even if we translate it back in english. Many errors are somehow impossible to translate. For these, it would be way more productive if we correct it directly into proper french.

However, I can see some sentence where it can help you to have the translation back. These happen when the french translation does not contain any grammatical or syntatical error, but severe definition distance between both language. Here is an example: "Baise cela", I guess that was "F*** that" in english, which is an expression. "Baise cela" is not an expression, but it can be said and mean either "have sex with this" or "give a kiss on this".

I could help in one week, but too busy now.


----------



## Penguino138 (Dec 5, 2011)

Micael said:


> Most sentences need corrections that you probably won't be able to correct even if we translate it back in english. Many errors are somehow impossible to translate. For these, it would be way more productive if we correct it directly into proper french.
> 
> However, I can see some sentence where it can help you to have the translation back. These happen when the french translation does not contain any grammatical or syntatical error, but severe definition distance between both language. Here is an example: "Baise cela", I guess that was "F*** that" in english, which is an expression. "Baise cela" is not an expression, but it can be said and mean either "have sex with this" or "give a kiss on this".
> 
> I could help in one week, but too busy now.


Yeah take your time, it sounds challenging. And BTW I want to say kiss not F*** haha!


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't quite get your logic here...


----------



## Penguino138 (Dec 5, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> I don't quite get your logic here...


 
At this point, I just need it translated line for line to English.


----------

